# textur.gm1



## XxbambamxX (16. Februar 2011)

hi leut
ich hab mal so ne Frage und zwar geht es darum, dass ich mal in einem Spiel ein paar Texturen verändern wollte.
diese sind aber dummerweise alle im Format .gm1 und das lässt sich mit meinem Wissen und Photoshop nicht öffnen.
Gegoogelt hab ich auch schon aber halt nichts gefunden =(
nun meine Frage: kennt jemand von euch ein Programm mit dem man solche Sachen öffnen kann oder sogar Herstellen kann?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten =)

PS: Ja ich weiss schon, dass der Hersteller das absichtlich so macht das es nicht so leicht ist.
Aber ich will dass ja nur für n kleinen gag Zuhause machen


----------



## smileyml (17. Februar 2011)

Ich nehme an, das der Hersteller die Dateien auch so strukturiert, das er sie mit einer eigenen Software bzw. der Gameengine verarbeitet und du demnach kaum eine Chance haben wirst, da etwas zu ändern.

Im Zweifel sonst mal bei 3DO nachfragen oder aber in entsprechenden Gameforen anfragen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## XxbambamxX (17. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Das Format schien bis vor ein paar Jahren ein relativ gängiges zu sein (wohl bevor direct X 9 aufkam) und findet sich in verschiedenen älteren Spielen verschiedener Hersteller... Deshalb dachte ich, dass vielleicht jemand schon mal sowas gemacht hat


----------



## sheel (17. Februar 2011)

Hi

welches Spiel ist denn eigentlich gemeint?


----------



## XxbambamxX (17. Februar 2011)

Stronghold Crusader


----------

